# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Atlantic - Thành phố xinh đẹp ven biển

## niemtinvn

Atlantic nằm ở bờ đông Hoa Kỳ là thành phố nổi tiếng thứ hai thế giới về các sòng bạc, chỉ đứng sau Las Vegas. Không chỉ thế, Atlantic ( du lich My ) còn được biết đến với đường bờ biển dài, cát trắng mịn và những khu mua sắm cao cấp. Mời các bạn tới thăm thành phố biển Atlantic qua những bức ảnh :


Thành phố có hơn 10 km bờ biển.


Màn tiệc ánh sáng thu hút sự chú ý của du khách..


Atlantic nổi tiếng bởi những quán bar và sòng bạc.


Những chiếc xe ba bánh trang trí bằng mây tre là phương tiện hấp dẫn khách du lich nuoc ngoai. Loại xe này được ra mắt lần đầu tiên vào năm 1887.


Hàng ngày đều có những chuyến du thuyền chở khách du lich My ngắm cảnh ven thành phố.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Oa nhìn đẹp thật, thành phố ngay cạnh biển
Nhìn phát triển quá

----------

